# Help picking 13.5t and 17.5t motors



## ScottStaypuff (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's what I have: 
Trucks: E-Firestorm and a Blitz. 
ESC's: EZRun 60a V2 esc and a Sidewinder ESC. 
Current motors: EZRun 13t and VXL motor. 

However to race legal I'll need a 17.5t in the Blitz and a 13.5t in the E-Firestorm. So I have a few questions. 

1) Since I have sensorless esc's, which one handles cogging better? (Which esc should I pair with a 17.5t?) 

2) Which brand 13.5t's and 17.5t's would you guys recommend? I'd like ones that can work with the sensorless esc's and cog less but have the sensor built in for when I upgrade to a sensored esc. 

3) Which sensored esc do you guys recommend? I'm thinking mamba max pro all the way! 



On a side note, I have this on the way for the EZRun: 
http://www.unitedhobbies.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewitem.asp?idproduct=8996 

Anybody use it?


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Either Fantom or Ballistic motors I'd say.


----------



## ScottStaypuff (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm looking at a Trinity Pulse ROAR spec 13.5t. I'm assuming those are pretty good? I have a friend with a Losi 17.5t for sale, how are those?


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Don't know never owned them.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

With our Ballistic motors, you can purchase a 17.5 motor and a spare 13.5 wound stator and "create" two motors for two separate events.


----------



## ScottStaypuff (Sep 1, 2008)

NovakTwo said:


> With our Ballistic motors, you can purchase a 17.5 motor and a spare 13.5 wound stator and "create" two motors for two separate events.


I checked out the thread, that is pretty cool. Definitely beats build a bear!


----------



## 69mkitmine (May 31, 2007)

ScottStaypuff said:


> I checked out the thread, that is pretty cool. Definitely beats build a bear!


Who doesn't love Build a Bear??? lol! j/k


----------



## hatcher#56 (Oct 28, 2007)

69mkitmine said:


> Who doesn't love Build a Bear??? lol! j/k


i hear ya build a bear...


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

#1 = I don't know which one would have the least cogging w/sensorless ESC

#2 = I've run a Novak SS 13.5 and now run a Fantom Ion 2 (same as an Epic Duo2) 13.5 and the Fantom is noticeably faster with more punch than the SS Novak IMO with the same ESC listed below.

#3 = For the ESC I love my Tekin RS Pro or get a Tekin RS to save a few dollars.

The Ion 2 (Duo 2) motor and Tekin ESC are Awesome on high traction carpet :thumbsup:, they would likely be a handful on a loose dirt track and require an ESC or radio adjustment if you don't have a smooth throttle finger. :tongue:


----------



## C43GO (Sep 26, 2007)

FANTOM is the way to go


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't think you can go wrong with Novak motors, I think they are the longest lasting and efficent motors on the planet. I fell for the castle sidewinder hype and they were ok for bashing but sucked for racing. The DUO is meant to run sensorless so it might be a better choice. But about 3 of us have tried the DUO at our track and have gone back to NOVAK......


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

We began shipping our new Ballistics in May and I have not heard a single criticism of the motors' performance or their re-buildability. 

We offer service parts and accessories (always readily available), and have added the Ballistics to our NW customer service program. The availability of rotors, bearings and wound stators can be (or, should be) crucial to a motor purchasing decision. (see the B-A-B thread for rotor info)

We are still very back-ordered on these motors (especially the spec winds) but we plan to add the Ballistics to our motor upgrade (Service Options) program sometime early 2010. Then a Novak customer can return a Velociti, SS Pro or Crawler BL motor and swap it for a Ballistic.

Currently, a Novak customer can return an SS Pro or Velociti motor and _exchange_ it for 39.00; or _replace_ it for up to 21 different wind motors for 39.00 + 5.00.


----------

